# Recharge of iphone



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

An anyone tell me how to recharge an iPhone if their is no electricity?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a batterypack (for emergency-starting of vehicles) that has 12-volt power and 120-volt power that I use to charge up my other electronics or to run other electrical devices. With that batterypack, I also have solar-panels to charge-up that batterypack and a 12-volt to USB converter.

You can plug the iPhone charge-cord directly into the USB-power-port that is on that batterypack. An alternate would be to use a car-battery with the same converter or use a hard-wired 12volt-to-USB system ... or ... you could always get a dedicated iPhone solar-charger: http://iphonesolarcharger.net/

There are lots of choices when it comes to USB-power-systems that will work very well for most small electronic devices. There are even dymo-powered (crank) USB-chargers if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd start with the car charger but I also like this solar charger from Eaton for $80.00 as I travel a lot;










http://www.shopetoncorp.com/detail/ETO+NSP300B


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a car charger for all my phones.
iPhone and Android.
Just plugs into the cigarette lighter or 12v socket.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hack a Flashlight to power your cell phone


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

who the F cares, if there's no electricity to charge your iPhone, there will be no cell phone service and no internet, LOL


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

partdeux said:


> who the F cares, if there's no electricity to charge your iPhone, there will be no cell phone service and no internet, LOL


You can read books on your Iphone and, hey, we all need to play games and listen to music.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

geoffreys7 said:


> I'd start with the car charger but I also like this solar charger from Eaton for $80.00 as I travel a lot;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20










http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200422045_200422045

$25










http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200496970_200496970


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

partdeux said:


> who the F cares, if there's no electricity to charge your iPhone, there will be no cell phone service and no internet, LOL





geoffreys7 said:


> You can read books on your Iphone and, hey, we all need to play games and listen to music.


Maybe Cathy is the one without power and everyone else is OK.
Did you really need the "F" to make your point?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

partdeux said:


> who the F cares, if there's no electricity to charge your iPhone, there will be no cell phone service and no internet, LOL


Sorry PartTwo ... but, Cathy123 asked a nice-n-simple question, no need to get uptight about it, eh?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Point made, and I apologize...

We recently had a local incident where a sect 8 (welfare) housing complex had their water turned off for non payment. I wanted to scream at the people on the TV when they suggested it was their right to have free water, and they didn't understand why the water didn't work and had no idea what they were going to do.

If we go through TEOWAWKI, most people, including most preppers have absolutely no idea what we are in for.

Everybody needs to consider one thing and one thing only... If your employer stops paying you tomorrow, will you still go to work? Do we think the employees of the phone and electric company are any different? They are not going to show up at work and maintain the power plants, water supply, etc etc etc for very long.

Here's another question I don't know the answer to, will an iPhone continue to function as an MP3 player without valid service? Also what would a person do after the battery dies, especially considering the batteries are only good for 2-4 years?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, you can still use the apps and mp3 player on an iphone without service. I know a lot of people that give their kids their old phones for this reason, it functions like an ipod touch.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Rachel said:


> Yes, you can still use the apps and mp3 player on an iphone without service. I know a lot of people that give their kids their old phones for this reason, it functions like an ipod touch.


My grandson uses an old iPhone3 as a "toy" playing his favorite games (like EvilBirds or CrazyBirds or ... some bird-game-thing) and listens to his favorite music (Bob Marley). Once the dataplan has been disabled, the only thing that will work is to talk to the 911-operator, and, you can lock-out that feature of the phone if you like.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Sorry PartTwo ... but, Cathy123 asked a nice-n-simple question, no need to get uptight about it, eh?


With all due respect, doesn't "lol" at the end of a comment mean You're not being uptight? I think that it was a smart ass comment not meant to offend. Our nation is ultra sensitive these days, in part because people are getting away with nuking part of a comment and disregarding the comment as a whole. Look at the mainstream witch hunters. At least in here, it won't cost an election. It just makes clutter.

Anyway, I don't know the ass hole who posted the post in question.


----------



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

I really was sincere in asking the question! I appreciate all the kind comments & thank you for your help. I have found a lithium battery pack system that will work for a year by solar power. 
I will not ask any other questions.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

check ebay..... I liked the one that plugs into the bottom to recharge, under $6


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

cathy123 said:


> I really was sincere in asking the question! I appreciate all the kind comments & thank you for your help. I have found a lithium battery pack system that will work for a year by solar power.
> I will not ask any other questions.


I think that you should continue to ask questions, it shouldn't have to hurt. Keep asking and I hope that we can keep answering.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

Cathy123


your question was valid! cell towers run on independent generators to continue service. After a power outage, the towers will run for awhile anyway. 

Your question is a good one and one I hadn't given any thought to. As it stands now, I could start a generator which takes gasoline or jack into my trucks lighter but in time I would need to start my engine to recharge my battery, again using gasoline.

A solar charger is such a GREAT idea and that caused me to jump on ebay and look. I will be ordering one for my phone.

Asking questions no matter how 'stupid' someone else thinks it is, just sparked my light bulb and I want to thank you because I have friends that hike and having a solar charger is something they would want to carry!

Keep asking questions!!!!! because of your question you may have saved the life of some hiker out there you will never meet.

don't pay attention to nay sayers!

so I thank you!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I bought some of these to recharge by iPads and Kindle:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pcs-New-U...Accessories&hash=item43ae6655b2#ht_2330wt_987


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

dang now cathy123 has me thinking about a solar recharger for my computer!

yeah cathy.. no more posting this is costing me money!!!


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

For example: I was out shopping at my local Costco and they were having a deal on Goal Zero merchandise. I picked up a portable solar power panel unit that powers anything that has a USB connection or car charger attachment. This is great because I have many apps on my iPhone that will help me in a SHTF situation (YOU NEED A MAP app downloads a complete road and topographical map of the US directly on your phone so if you have no gps and no paper map I have it on my phone. I also have alot of foraging and survival guides on my phone).

The kit included a wind up LED lantern that can also be charged with the solar panels.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I work for a major cell phone carrier and have a Mophie case in my BOB. The outdoor version adds anywhere from 6-8 hours of time to your battery on iPhone. It is also rechargeable by itself so once you recharge your phone on solar charger just put your Mophie case on to charge too. The case stays dormant on your phone until you switch it on when needed.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm planning on getting a solar charger for my iPhone. I'll be hiking a good section of the Appalachian Trail in a few weeks and power will be scarce.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

cathy123 said:


> I really was sincere in asking the question! I appreciate all the kind comments & thank you for your help. I have found a lithium battery pack system that will work for a year by solar power.
> I will not ask any other questions.


Like someone else Said, Part 2 was just "funning ". Now I,on the other hand, have asked a couple of dumb questions and everyone has been very patient. So keep asking because someone else probably wants to know too. Btw, don't some of the windup radios have cell phone chargers buildt in? I'll have to pull mine out and check. Anyone know ?


----------



## tommyboy4090 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have and use a solar panel to charge my iPhone/iPod, batteries, and wife's phone when we travel. It is a juice orange. Great little charger and good output. Also can keep topped off with sun or hook to computer.


----------

